# Ferruccio Furlanetto Appreciation Thread!!!!



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Opera after opera, I find myself always making a performance that the great bass Ferruccio Furlanetto is in my favorite.

He is my favorite Leporello, Figaro, Guglielmo, Basilio and even Sparafucile.

As an opera singer he is so amazing but that isn't completely why he is my favorite. The man can act better than the greats. I have laughed, cried, and even been a little scared by some of his performances.

At 60 he is still at the top of his game.

In my eyes he is the best thing to come out of Italy. I would rather see Ferruccio sing than see Pink Floyd get back together.

Ferruccio is unstoppable, but when he is parred up with Samuel Ramey it is if the heavens have shown down.

I listen to his voice more than any other singer. To me Ferruccio is the voice of Mozart.

Enjoy these great performances or post your appreciation or dislike

In *Cosi Fan Tutte *





In *Don Giovanni*





In *Il Barbiere di Siviglia *





In *Le Nozze Di Figaro*





In *Don Giovanni* This is the greatest performance of Don Giovanni I have ever seen. In fact I think it beats the Karajan performance.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't forget his fantastic King Philip. So human, so lonely and still King in every moment.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Sieglinde said:


> Don't forget his fantastic King Philip. So human, so lonely and still King in every moment.


The role that brought him to the front lines of operatic greatness.










Karajan definitely knew how to pick a cast.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

That linked Commandatore scene was great!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

nefigah said:


> That linked Commandatore scene was great!


You have no idea how many times I have sent emails and even a large petition to the metropolitan opera to get that released on dvd.

I have no doubt that they have been holding off because of the Karajan release with a very similar cast


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I think he's amazing. I've got tickets for Simon Boccanegra at ROH in July & can't wait to see his Fiesco.


----------



## Briano (Apr 7, 2010)

I cannot say anything else apart from praising him very much. I had a fortune to see him 'live' in Vienna as Silva (Ernani), Philip II (Don Carlo), Fiesco (Simon Boccanegra), Phanuel (Herodiade) as well as in Budapest as Leporello (Don Giovanni). 

For me, the highlights of his extensive discography are the Mozart album made by Sony, Don Carlo with Karajan (DVD) as well as with Levine (CD). His Leporello is also very good with Levine (DVD). 

I cannot wait to see him in Budapest once again in May singing one of greatest roles, Philip II.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> You have no idea how many times I have sent emails and even a large petition to the metropolitan opera to get that released on dvd.
> 
> I have no doubt that they have been holding off because of the Karajan release with a very similar cast


This production is on the Met Player.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interview with Operafocus. In-situ photos by yours truly. 

A highly intelligent & fascinating man. It was such a privilege to be in on this interview & then to see him sing Filipo the following day.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a fan, too...sospiro.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Interview with Operafocus. In-situ photos by yours truly.
> 
> A highly intelligent & fascinating man. It was such a privilege to be in on this interview & then to see him sing Filipo the following day.


God, that was a good weekend! He was just amazing. So respectful, so attentive, so charming, so generous with his time - and _such_ a gentleman! Sospiro and I were basically leaning over the table in the end, hanging on his every word as he was busy telling fascinating stories and keeping eye-contact with either one of us at all times. And yes, seeing "Don Carlo" the next night, after hearing him talking about why he does what he does in the scene... un-for-gettable.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

He certainly has a huge, booming bass voice and is a superb actor. In my opinion, Ferruccio as Leporello and the soprano Solveig Kringleborn as Donna Elvira offer the most complete characterizations among the star-studded cast of the Met's 2000 _Don Giovanni_ telecast. And I had the honor of seeing his King Phillip live in HD nearly three years ago now. During the second intermission, the two gentlemen sitting next to me were talking about him and how good he was.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Annie for reviving this thread, I certainly want to sign my name to it.

My first Ferruccio experience was King Philip on the transfixing Met HD broadcast, which I watched twice.

The prospect of catching his Silva was reason enough to fit a stop in Bologna into our 2011 Italian opera trip. Then the same year he brought his Boris here to Chicago, and last year his Fiesco. And I finally got to see that formidable King Philip in person at the Met this Spring. Nobody does tortured, aging monarch better.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> Thanks Annie for reviving this thread, I certainly want to sign my name to it.
> 
> My first Ferruccio experience was King Philip on the transfixing Met HD broadcast, which I watched twice.
> 
> The prospect of catching his Silva was reason enough to fit a stop in Bologna into our 2011 Italian opera trip. Then the same year he brought his Boris here to Chicago, and last year his Fiesco. And I finally got to see that formidable King Philip in person at the Met this Spring. Nobody does tortured, aging monarch better.


I would love to see him do Boris!


----------



## svstats (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw him in Chicago in Boris and Boccanegra, and had a chance to express my gratitude in person. I told him I enjoyed his Fiesco, he looked me in the eye and said "it's an honor" to perform that role. Can't wait to see him again.


----------



## Lucrezia (Nov 21, 2013)

I do share everyone's enthusiasm about him!!!
His Leporello is so natural and King Filippo is so human. Brilliant acting and excellent singing!
Unfortunately, I missed him singing Boris in Bolshoi last year
I heard him saying in an interview that now he likes singing Don Quixote most of all because he feels the character at best and he really enjoys it. Though this Massenet's opera is not really my piece of cake I'd love to hear Furlanetto in it after these words.


----------

